

How we rewrote the Kicksend web app in one month: tips & tricks - skyfallsin
http://blog.kicksend.com/how-we-rewrote-the-kicksend-web-app-in-one-month

======
karanmg
Rewrites can either be awesome or a struggle to complete and release. Looks
like you guys did well. How did you run alternate code in parallel in
production - I'm concerned about breaking SEO.

------
guynamedloren
nice job on the rewrite!

similar concept: <http://boxify.me>

built in 1 morning by 1 person. disclaimer: it was me.

~~~
joering2
Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

\-- wow! you coded that all in one morning?

~~~
guynamedloren
Good job with your sarcasm. That, my friend, is a timeout, and since it's a
side project running on a free (and very limited) heroku instance, I have a
feeling somebody is trying to be funny/malicious.

~~~
joering2
well it wasn't me, but if it was me, I would make sure my show off project is
top notch up and running before showing it up on HN.

------
msie
If switching over involved flipping a switch then you were doing some type of
staging. I had the initial impression that you were deploying live.

------
aaronbrethorst
Things you should never do, part 1:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

~~~
pbreit
I used to think that was a solid rule but no more. Nowadays it's almost a
strategy to launch with barely more than a functioning prototype and then re-
write later. The learnings from the first draft are immeasurable.

------
mattmanser
Friendly tip. Add a really obvious link to your product on the blog somewhere.
Also the kicksend logo should probably not link back to blog.kicksend.com,
that's really irritating, why would I ever want to go to the root of your
blog?

It's a conversion barrier to have to transfer to the address bar to figure out
who the hell you are.

After all what's the point in this traffic if you can't capitalize on it.

